# Having Trouble with hydrometer



## Totem44 (Mar 15, 2011)

Cant get an accurate reading with my hydrometer, new to the clearwater. Can anyone give me some advice? Its a kent marine hydrometer. Thanks


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

usually they're off by some amount.. be sure there arent any bubble on the needle. make sure its completely level. Also, if your LFS has a refractometer, you can measure the water at the same time to get it calibrated. Before though, fill it, test it, drain it and repeat. If it gives you a repeatable test reading, then you'll know it'll be off by that amount all the time.


----------



## Totem44 (Mar 15, 2011)

Do I just fill up the water in it and take it out the water and put it on the table, or do I get my reading while I'm holding it in the water? My readings varie from 1.021 to 1.028


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

you need it on a stable surface. when you hold it, it shakes it around too much and will cause that variation.


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

you just need to fill it with water and pull it out, set it on the table and read it there. It shouldn't fluctuate that much. make sure your table is level as well.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

A refractometer would solve your issue if you are ever interested in upgrading


----------

